# Need For Speed Directx Problem



## Usertomcat1 (Dec 24, 2012)

but after i Installed Need For Speed Most Wanted, I tried starting the program but it just said this"A DirectX 10 or better graphics card is required.Please ensure you are using a supported graphics card with up to date drivers

Please help Im using Windows Vista Home Premium x32 bit version

I dunno how to check what graphics card im using


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Press the Windows key and R key together to get the Run dialog box, enter DXDIAG and press enter. Click on the Display tab and look at the Device Name at the top left.


----------

